# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Of all the Negril hotels and eats no longer around, which one do you miss the most?

## gerryg123

On some of the recent threads detailing past hotel stays, I noticed a lot of the loyal Negril returnees stayed in hotels that are no longer around, for whatever reason.

Got me thinking, what were the truly GREAT hotels and restaurants that you miss the most? Which ones do you wish were still there???

----------


## rastagirl777

Pickled Parrot, Pirates Cave and Mr. Slice.

----------


## Ariana

The Thai restaurant that was on the deep west end for a couple of years.

----------


## woodymon

A Wee Ma Way Village       Westend Road.... R.I.P.

----------


## Maryann

Pickled Parrot and Pirates Cave

----------


## countryman

Rocky Del Restaurant     

Pickled Parrot

----------


## Tom Hudson

The bar at T-Water in the late 80's/early 90's. Bartenders Spike & Lionel were the best.

A wee ma way, which became Pickled Parrot, now part of Rock House.

R Bar at Temby's.

Place I'm glad to see RIP - Negril Yacht Club bar. Never got the vibe there.

----------


## marley9808

Pickled Parrot, hands down
It was my favorite place in all of Negril to hang out.....my heart was broken when it went away, no place has ever been as cool in my opinion

----------


## dickylobster

You got it countryman, Rocky Del, -- > Gus and his never-ending pot of coffee at breakfast ! + Serious Chicken on the corner of Summerset, and the Jerk Hut down by the Yacht Club. Not a restaurant, but I sure do miss the Juicy the Fresh Fruit Juice Master who had a stand at the sharp left turn in town, down by the river heading up to the cliff.

----------


## Joe Trinidad

Point Village, Pickled Parrot with the water slide and rope swing into the wata.  Pirate's cave aka Josephs Cave cliff jumping and swimming out of the cave.  De Bus (it had it's day).

----------


## Lynntt

I loved Pickled Parrott - on my first trip to Negri we went for sunset and I was hooked.  I was soooooooo disappointed when it closed.  Also, loved me some Mr. Slice!

----------


## Miranda

Mark's Hurricane Bar.

----------


## Living_the_Dream

Pickled Parrot, the original Serious Chicken and Mr. Slice

Timm

----------


## Jaherring

23/7

----------


## Kahuna3

*FOR REAL*

and I mean that for real!

----------


## yetta

Miss De Buss...great vibes there!  Miss Pickled Parrot also...Miss the original Royal Kitchen with Errol...big time!!!

----------


## Brian@Chicago

T-Water, only because it was the first place I stayed in Negril. It pains me to see it is ruins still after all these years.

----------


## Sweetness

Drinks - Pirates
Digs - My Heartbeat!

Eats = Jenny's when closed just for construction threw me into a tizzy...got to try new places but sooooooooo glad its back open now.

----------


## Lynntt

Wow yetta - how could I forger DeBuss?  My first new year's eve in Negril - way back when there was live music for free, and no fences - you could just walk the beach from dusk until dawn, from DeBuss to Alfred's to Roots to anyplace that had even a small bandstand...what a time!  Kept ending up at DeBuss, which is where we did the countdown.  And Rocky's jerk chicken was the best!

----------


## originallovebirds

T Water hands down.  We've been there 3 times.
Pickled Parot was such a great place to hang out.  Much better than Ricks could ever be.
My second choice for hotels is Heartbeat.  It's now the Spa Retreat.

----------


## N5_

Pickled Parrot for sure...and Mr. Slice.  I also miss the food at Barry's when he had the Italian guy in the kitchen...the lobster gnocchi with sun dried tomatoes and gorgonzola cream sauce was amazing and an odd plate for the yard.  Now I'm reminiscing...I miss when Bourbon Beach was DeBuss...when Sea Gem was the hotel and Kuyaba the restaurant...and Selina's...the old road...and the ganga bridge....deplaning on the Tarmac...when you could leave MBJ with a lighter in your pocket...when there was only one Margaritaville at the airport.

----------


## Reggae_Girl98

T-Water, Pickled Parrot, 23/7 !

----------


## negrilbay

Pickled Parrot for sure

----------


## Original Juls

Cheap Bite "Fi Real A Bargain & A Deal"
Pickled Parrot
Mahogany Inn
T-Water Pizza at the bar to soak up the alcohol

----------


## twk

Quiet, but close enough to the action for me.

----------


## meinvancouver

I miss Pee Wee, I know the bar is still there but not the same vibe anymore.

----------


## Patricia

_Barosa & Hot-Diggity Dog_

----------


## dave

*Pete's*  :Smile: 
his garlic lobster was da best on da beach
no one today even comes close.. IMHO

*Mavis & sons*
New Years eve 79
what a time we had  :Smile:  
wish mi could remember all that happened
started out looking for dessert 
guy says-
 yeah we have cake........


Dr. Bill's  :Cool: 
good food & good people

Red Snapper  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

T-Water
loved  the beachfront rooms
many great memories there......

----------


## rastagirl777

I almost forgot - Happy Banana!!!!!  And their trapeze!!!!!

While I too miss PeeWee and he was a huge presence....I believe his family has done him PROUD in keeping the vibe alive there for the past almost 20 years since his death.

----------


## Michele Beisser

Pirates Cave BUT Pushcart is cool too!
24/7

----------


## Nurse Marcia

I enjoyed Rick's in 92 - when you bought your drinks with Beads. Only went once, but with the sunken bar and more rustic Decor, it was a different vibe than it is now. 

Yeah, Pickled Parrot...fun.

----------


## MissBlue

IRIE VIBES --  the coolest hangout spot on the beach, always sweet and mellow vibes.... that's what was originally in the place where 23/7 later was.    never did like 23/7, always felt a weird grungy kinda vibe there.

and although not a hotel or eatery - i also miss Kaisers Cafe. some of THE BEST SHOWS EVER .....

----------


## northcoast

Me too!....Kaisers was the BEST!!!....so many early memories of the shows there....lovely times!

----------


## Mr. Twister

I miss the original Boat Bar. I know the business is still there. I just miss the way it used to be....so close to the water with the swings and all. I'm grateful that the business recovered and rebuilt after the storm.

----------


## negril dave

Pickled parrot was a blast and enjoyed the food. Mr Slice was great for late night. 23/7 - enjoyed the chicken club sandwich.

----------


## Rambo

Heartbeat and a small small place right across the street called Dino's and Zolas....

----------


## head in the trees

Pirate's Cave!

----------


## yetta

> Wow yetta - how could I forger DeBuss?  My first new year's eve in Negril - way back when there was live music for free, and no fences - you could just walk the beach from dusk until dawn, from DeBuss to Alfred's to Roots to anyplace that had even a small bandstand...what a time!  Kept ending up at DeBuss, which is where we did the countdown.  And Rocky's jerk chicken was the best!


No fences!!!! That was my favorite!! Somehow, I just feel so confined with the fences and blue tarps....like looking at the sea and be able to walk along the beach without going down to a gate.

----------


## Redlocks

T-Water

----------


## Lulu and Al

T-Water prob 20 times, for a small tip Earl would get you the biggest lobster! Stay in contact with most of the employees now, Pickled Parrot, used to spend the day there, water slide, rope swing, cliff diving, the owner used to light one cigarette with the previous one and that didn't kill him, ...

----------


## HuskerJohn

The Negril Yacht Club Bar and Brown Sugar on the cliff road.

----------


## Nick

I second the Yacht Club.  Man that old juke box was GOLDEN! Many a spicy beef patty found it's demise there as well. Another place that was wonderful in the day was the Negril Sands, somewhere about 1/2 way up the beach.  Thatch bar on the beach, nice shady hammocks and a wonderful afternoon buffet in the middle of nowhere.

----------


## negrilaholic

another vote for Pirate's Cave. 

And whatever happened to change Kaiser's from the party place I heard about to how dead it is today? I still remember just going in to check it out and how weird the vibe was at the office..

----------


## Red Dragon

Some of the places mentioned bring back many memories. The Hurricane Bar, when it was on the beach, had the best music around. The Mahogany Inn was probably the first place I dined on my first trip to Negril. 

But the place I miss most is Negril Palm Beach Hotel, next to Charela. Great staff, great breakfasts!

----------


## BCBud

Memories indeed!  T-Water was a great place to hang out (Spike made a great fruit punch).  Lindsay's Wharf Club for great food, cheap drinks and a very interesting clientele.  Mrs Murphy's restaurant/bar/movies/pool table.   Pete's Restaurant on the beach.  Fisherman's Club (groceries/hardware/restaurant/bar/juke box/boxing matches, etc).  Hurricane Bar  on the beach, then on the cliffs, then near Green Isand (RIP Mark)

----------


## Prism

> *FOR REAL*
> 
> and I mean that for real!





> T-Water, Pickled Parrot, 23/7 !





> T-Water


These

----------


## Papa Georgie

There was a restaurant called the Red Snapper that we had a great meal one trip....then it went out of business.
They had a place on the cliffs and on the beach.

----------


## Miss B

White Bird with Mama and Uncle Will

----------


## countryman

> White Bird with Mama and Uncle Will


  You are right about that Miss B   Great times there, long time ago!!!

----------


## Rambo

as with a lot of tourist towns, it doesn't take long for having just the lowest prices as the draw.....cant stay in business just by trading dollars.....
you must have something unique to stay in for the long haul...........

these are rough days ahead, a lot of places might drop off along the way........I hate to see that because they seem to get replaced by "big money" operations......................

Its a trend that is taking place all over the world sadly..................gonna be tough for Mom nPop's to survive...

----------


## biggbxguy

kaisers!!!! so many GOOD MEMORIES there early 90's when i lived in negril i used to hang with dennis brown there before his wensday nite performances.....RIP DBROWN AND KAISERS CAFE!!

----------


## JaJodi

What ever happened to Benji's?

----------


## Big_frank

Halzer's had about the best cheeseburger around. Mr. Slice was excellent especally the west end location with the utility spool tables.

----------


## Boogzy

Murphy's fi sure

----------


## justchuck

T-Water, Pirates cave and Shakey's Pizza.

----------


## Van

Pete's, although was married at Pirates Cave

----------


## hey_mon

> White Bird with Mama and Uncle Will


Miss B,
If you liked the White Bird, Sis opened a small version of it in the west end.  Josselin even gave her the sign from the old resort..

----------


## hey_mon

T Water and Rocky Dell hands down!!

----------


## Monty&Melo

Even though we have been going to Jamaica since 1993 (honeymoon), we only made the switch to Negril in 2008, so I cannot comment about the old days, but if something ever happens to the Canoe Bar or the Red Dragon, I am going to be seriously depressed.  Would not be a trip without several visits to both!!!

M&M

----------


## ohliz

I'm glad all the places I've stayed are still there and doing better than ever.

But for restaurants...I also miss the old Boat Bar and Serious Chicken.  

I have some fond memories of times at the Yacht Club though I honestly never was that into hanging out there, same with the Pickled Parrot.

Very happy my favorite spot, 3 Dives, is still there and bigger than ever.

----------


## n8urist

Unless I missed it nobody's mentioned Paradise Yard. Loraine was a fantastic hostess and cook. She kept us alive our first trip to Negril. Couldn't handle the food at Villas Negril.

----------


## georgelenard

The original Pee Wee's with Gus, Franklin and Princess and Winsome! Great food, great times.

----------


## georgelenard

Yes very good food as well!

----------


## georgelenard

John at Halzers made great Blue Mountain by 7am!

----------


## georgelenard

The Red Rose Cafe in red ground!

----------


## Madtown Lady

T Water, Marks Hurricane Bar, Pirates Cave, Errol's Seaside Cafe when Errol was alive, Petes!!

----------


## Madtown Lady

Oh, How could I forget Kaisers!  :Smile:

----------


## ekfa51

Pete's for sure.  Back in the early nineties, we stayed at yellow bird, when irene was there.  If i remember correctly, we walked next door to sandy san, to a circular bar with the fresh bananas hanging from the ceiling. That bunch decreased in size quickly!!  Then we would walk over to risky business for flaming bob marleys...those were the days!

----------


## south jersey gyal

I miss FOR REAL!!!

----------


## Canadageorge

Its Mrs. CG again, I sure miss the Pickled Parrot and the Pirates Cave.  The first time I swam into the cave I was scared witless and then the further we went then we came upon a bar!  Well I relaxed soon and had a red stripe.  The ladder that went up to the Pirates Cave was quite exciting too, I don't often find myself crawling through a hole in the ground but the reward was some of the best bloody caesars around.  There also used to be an amazing Thai restaurant where the Love Nest is.  Two people from England whipped up the best Thia food I have ever had using nothing but a hot plate and a rice cooker.  There used to be a pretty good cook at Woopies for a while too.

----------


## Fred Stripe

For Real bar ! Opened at 7am,RedStripes in the morning while doing my long walk on Long Bay.

----------


## ROBIN

The original Tensing Pen with only 6-7 cottages, comunal kitchen and Dave & Bernice managing...and Richard (the owner ) gardening........Rocky Dell across the street .....and for sure Paradise Yard & Serious Chicken and Jabba's ackee patties..

----------


## BCBud

For eats - I miss Mrs. Murphys (especially for movie nights), the Wharf Club (for the best curried goat back in the early 80's and for the rather unique experience that was the Wharf Club late at night), Petes, and Mark's Hurricane Bar (first on the beach, then on the cliffs and later near to Green Island); and T-Water for breakfast.

For rooms - Sammy Grant's place between BarBBarn and DeBuss.  Sammy controlled a property owned by a foreigner for a number of years in the 80's and early 90's) and had a few cabins plus camping.  Sammy now has a small property in Orange Bay and still rents rooms with very basic accomodations, and I still visit him and his family on every trip.

----------


## VVHT

Pickled Parrot - I sure do miss helping the coeds up the ladder....  :Smile: 
Pirates Cave - What ever happened to Tom and his wife? Miss the Sunday night Pig Roast.
Kaisers - many many good shows. Why isn't this place open anymore? Tax write off??
Selina's did have some very angry Bloody Marys!!
The old Office of Nature on Bloody Bay before the All Inclusives invaded.


Enjoy,

VVHT
VVHT

----------


## ohliz

Mmm Selina's...I also loved the Easy Rock Cafe...it moved around a lot but the one I fondly remember was on the water with a roof deck.  That was back when you needed to go to a cafe to sit down and rent time on a computer in order to get online in Negril...

----------


## Bnewb

> Selina's did have some very angry Bloody Marys!!
> VVHT


No worries...Angry Bloody Mary's are still there also Big Roy's pancakes. For those that don't know...it's now called Cafe Goa...two bathrooms, skylight ceiling...nice, nice improvements.

----------


## twk

The Jerk Hut around 1990-91. great jerk chicken and Ice Cold Red Stripe Draft. Secret Paradise up past the light house by a few miles.

----------


## original spanky

willie's wharf club. many great memories

----------


## tonyred

My wife and I loved R-BAR at Tenby's. Norma husband would go to Sav in the morning to get our lobster when the fishermen came in.10.00 dollars for two lobster and we always stayed at Tenby's.

----------


## VVHT

Ohliz, can't believe I forgot Easy Rock Sue's. Last Location was the best!  Loved morning coffee on the veranda. Renting time for access, the good ole days!!!  :Smile:

----------


## original spanky

t- water

----------


## Seveen

norman's! that man could throw down

----------


## brihinds

Mr. Slice with Peachy as his Delivery Man, Erica' s, Winsome at Pee Wee' s.  What I miss most is Tipper' s yard food when he used to grate a coconut and cook for Family and Friends.

----------


## brihinds

Secret Paradise and Hog Heaven when Dennis was the chef.

----------


## ClauGrin

T-Water
Irie Vibes
Dr. Bill's Bar

----------


## johng

The Poolside Bar at the Villas Negril when Brimsley Hall was bar tending. Awesome view from up there, inexpensive drinks, free Happy Hour (one day a week). As long you were drinking you could swim and hang around the pool. The Villas were a pretty cool place to stay too back in the 70's and 80's, not sure what happened later but I always liked it there.

Question for the Board, what really happened at the Pickled Parrot? Many stories of intrigue and mystery. I know there were several murders involved and one possible suicide but has the truth of the matter ever been discovered????

----------


## cassidygirl

Pre Ivan Catcha

----------


## cassidygirl



----------


## 1966 Hippie

I miss the Rock Cliff Hotel (hosts Mr. & Mrs. Allen) - across the road from the old Erica's.  Best pumpkin soup and chicken cordon bleu!  had everything - pool, bar, restaurant, dive shop, gift shop, bakery,  even had a nightclub!  Definitely miss Serious Chicken w/Roy and Felix.....lots of good memories...

----------


## phineasfreakears

Sadly, too many to mention. Errols in it's prime, when it was the last place on the end of the beach. Pete's for lobster, the original boat bar almost right on the water. Miss Sonias for patties when she was located on the beach, I think near Nirvana, and T-Water was a great place to stay. At least we still have the memories....

----------


## Rob

Here is a "blast from the past" - the original Boat Bar from 1996. Just click on the link below!

http://www.realnegril.com/beingees/nn260296.htm

----------


## biggbxguy

sorry But I must say it again Kaiser's cafe in the late 80's early 90's..mon this was what a stage show and good vibes was all about...Gone now but burned in my heart forever...Damn I am getting old!!!

----------


## Rob

And for a couple pics from the Pickled Parrot!

The Rope Swing from 1996

http://www.realnegril.com/beingees/nn051196.htm

And Rusty's Bike Jump in 1999

http://www.realnegril.com/beingees/nn070399.htm

----------


## RockRobster

I remember, fondly, 2005 after Ivan...Rick's was closed and the only place to really jump and drink if you arrived by boat was at Pirate's Cave....I'll never forget the first time I climbed that ladder through the hole in the cave up to the surface! Kind of a shame it is PushCart and they cemented up the hole. Especially since PushCart was out of Pepper Shrimp......just sayin...

----------


## Mike_D

> Especially since PushCart was out of Pepper Shrimp......just sayin...


LOL! We ate there a few nights ago and they were out of Peppa Shrimp then.

----------


## cassidygirl



----------


## cassidygirl



----------


## biggbxguy

Those were the days cass

----------


## onthecorner

a quick story....after a nite at alfreds we left headed back to coco and got side tracked to the 23/7  (safe haven for sinners) and stayed til about 4 in the morning....left there intending to make it to coco and walked past it to finish a sub before heading to bed....made it to about margaritaville and turned around...just as we came abreast of the for real bar the christmas lights come on and a guy hollers for us to sit down and have a beer....we explain that we are out of funds and he says no problem mon, on the house...sat there with him and watched the sun rise...this was 2003 or 2004 and is probally one of my fondest memorys of more then 9 trips to negril.....also loved the pirates cave...even made the mistake of exiting one time out the rear of the cave into miss mays yard...got my ass chewed and never understood a word she said she was so upset....a fiver calmed her down and the bartender at pirates cave got a good chuckle out of it...

----------


## Jambarney

Ahhhh.......... the old Boat Bar, what memories, the late nights, turned into early mornings, even tho bar was long past closed but we'd go for a cooler of beers and squat / home stead with locals and Rondel guests til late,late, early.

Thanks Rob, that one hot the spot.

Jamb

----------


## johng

Although I know Barry still is in operation, Miss Gloria's Sunset Cottages was a wonderful place. It was not a hotel but a community, with many different guests from all over the world. The options ranged from pitching a tent to renting a small room or renting the A-Frame which was 30 feet from the sea. The property ran from the road to the beach and was somewhat narrow. There was a communal cold water shower (small corrugated tin stall for privacy) and a bathroom with flush toilet which back in the seventies was somewhat of a convenience. Even though it was a cold shower the water line ran above ground so if you timed it right and it was a sunny day you could get a couple of minutes of hot water, even so after getting baked by the sun a cold water shower was refreshing too. Gloria had a small kitchen and served breakfast although I don't remember if lunch and dinner was offered or not. Despite being a humble spot it was full of life and seeing the same people on a regular basis was fun too.

----------


## Dino

Pickled Parrot for sure

----------


## biggbxguy

nice pick dino i was married ther in 96  didnt last though...lol

----------


## mini mare

The Yacht Club, Mr. Slice, Ragga Muffins (Rosalyn made great lasagna) Pickled Parrot, Mama B's, and For Real.

----------


## Islander

I miss Brown Sugar & Miss Rose, such a lovely woman and spectacular chef.  Mmmmm mmm mmm

----------


## jenb

i haven't been back to negril since 23/7 closed so i haven't had a chance to miss it, but i will real soon. 
irie vibes brings back memories of my first trip to JA, the trip that changed my life. negril fan for life!

----------


## Marblehead

The first resort that I stayed in was the T-water in 1984.  My first meal in Jamaica was at the Tudor Room.  We followed the likkle sign on a tree and headed up the hill to what can best be described as a front porch.  The classically simple menu on a board - Fish, Lobster, Chicken, Goat, etc.  We could hear the family conversation and smell our meals being prepared.  Our first lesson in kicking back and sipping Red Stripes in the neighborhood while we waited.  Take your time.  No Hurry.  For as long as it was open, the Tudor Room was my first meal on every trip.  

The last time I ate there, I met the crew operating the Bungee Jump on the beach.  I  had read about them in the Air J Sky Writings  article and had grabbed two copies.  I promised to bring one down so they could see themselves.  I wasn't there 15 minutes before they had me attached at the ankles to a bungee and leaning out of a crane basket 120' in the air!  My knees were still wobbly as I proudly walked back to Cosmos with my Bungee Jamaica t-shirt on.

My second trip to Jamaica we were staying at the T-water for a couple of nights as part of a trip driving all around the island when I made my next great discovery.  We were slowing navigating a dirt road beyond the Lighthouse, when a vehicle clearly impatient pulled up behind us.  I managed to pull over enough for them to pass.  The driver pulled up and asked if we wanted to see something really special to follow them.  OK.  He bounded off down the road blasting through the who knows how deep mud puddles and us gamely in pursuit.  The bush got more sparse and suddenly it opened up to reveal Secret Paradise.  Just three units in a two octagon cottages, one two story.  After a couple of Stripes, we left our name and address a returned back to the paved, Westend Rd.  In the midst of a bitter winter the following year, we got a brochure in the mail from Secret Paradise and they reeled us in.  We stayed with Georgia Henry and Derris Hogg until their marriage ended and the property changed hands.  I miss their hospitality, Dosa, Frankie, Wen's great cooking and of course the ladies.

Things change and much has changed in Negril since 1984.  The memories sure are sweet.  Respect  --Marblehead

----------


## biggbxguy

> The first resort that I stayed in was the T-water in 1984.  My first meal in Jamaica was at the Tudor Room.  We followed the likkle sign on a tree and headed up the hill to what can best be described as a front porch.  The classically simple menu on a board - Fish, Lobster, Chicken, Goat, etc.  We could hear the family conversation and smell our meals being prepared.  Our first lesson in kicking back and sipping Red Stripes in the neighborhood while we waited.  Take your time.  No Hurry.  For as long as it was open, the Tudor Room was my first meal on every trip.  
> 
> The last time I ate there, I met the crew operating the Bungee Jump on the beach.  I  had read about them in the Air J Sky Writings  article and had grabbed two copies.  I promised to bring one down so they could see themselves.  I wasn't there 15 minutes before they had me attached at the ankles to a bungee and leaning out of a crane basket 120' in the air!  My knees were still wobbly as I proudly walked back to Cosmos with my Bungee Jamaica t-shirt on.
> 
> My second trip to Jamaica we were staying at the T-water for a couple of nights as part of a trip driving all around the island when I made my next great discovery.  We were slowing navigating a dirt road beyond the Lighthouse, when a vehicle clearly impatient pulled up behind us.  I managed to pull over enough for them to pass.  The driver pulled up and asked if we wanted to see something really special to follow them.  OK.  He bounded off down the road blasting through the who knows how deep mud puddles and us gamely in pursuit.  The bush got more sparse and suddenly it opened up to reveal Secret Paradise.  Just three units in a two octagon cottages, one two story.  After a couple of Stripes, we left our name and address a returned back to the paved, Westend Rd.  In the midst of a bitter winter the following year, we got a brochure in the mail from Secret Paradise and they reeled us in.  We stayed with Georgia Henry and Derris Hogg until their marriage ended and the property changed hands.  I miss their hospitality, Dosa, Frankie, Wen's great cooking and of course the ladies.
> 
> Things change and much has changed in Negril since 1984.  The memories sure are sweet.  Respect  --Marblehead


YA MON !! do you remember what the crane looked like? A brown rust bucket and the cage!!! remember those days well...

----------


## lane

The little Lady that cooked Banana Fritters sitting on a rock upper a tree at the Roundabout hot sweet and dripping grease.

Fried Fish Sandwich's, at Mary's at the Roundabout.

Let the pictures speak!


Hot long wait with the goats and dogs, but the best Fried Chicken.




The side dining room






Ricks






.

----------


## brihinds

These pictures are worth more than a million words.  Thanks!

----------


## Rambo

I'm sure NOBODY ever heard of it.........
mid to late 80's right across from Heartbeat, was a little -LITTLE cook shack called Dino n Zolas, couple of doors from Jennys
we adopted both of them..dirt floor, 1hr cups of coffee, hrs for a meal, but we loved it.one year we paid for a floor lol
( I cant recall Zolas mother but she still has a shop and Zola works for her, she  is known for Lobster, further on W End Rd)
this is the place I got my "Rambo" street name...too funny........read our blog, the story is there....and if I can did out thousands
of photos from that time period, Im sure many photos are from the area....

----------


## brihinds

Zola' s Mother was Erica Jackson, now passed.  Reds Lynch also had a ting going.  Kool Brown was one of the Roots Negril originals along with his Sista Miss Millie who still does fresh squeezed Orange juice.  There were the Conley's at Ocean Edge. They all grew together.  All good Roots Negril people.

----------


## Misti1

I miss For REal, I was talking about it just today

----------


## Misti1

I Miss Miss SIng's food and Mr. Chin and Treehouse, he died you know.

----------


## Misti1

Joe Trinidad, isn't Point Village still in operation???

----------


## Misti1

> *FOR REAL*
> 
> and I mean that for real!


Amen

----------


## Misti1

I also Miss Negril Palm Beach hotel and Mr. Irving, who is also deceased.

----------


## Misti1

What happened to that bar, The Pink Lady or something like that???

----------


## brihinds

There were Papa Lawrence's Cottages and Cantina just west of the Loveboat.   When my late Husband built his home at the highest point on Westland Mountain in those days he said Papa Lawrence had the only trowel in Negril.  He would borrow it every morning and then return it by sunset just as he had been taught from the Bible to do.  Both him and Reds Lynch had to build the roads up to their properties with the help of their younger neighbors around them by pounding down the limestone with sledgehammers. Many of them are still there.  

Papa Graham who was born on Westland Mountain had a shop almost directly across from the Loveboat known as Spanish Town.  It was a hot spot for all the old time domino players around Mary's Bay.  He passed in the late 2000's and it is now a Cash Pot Shop. He was known for selling flavored shaved ice cones from his bicycle.

Mr. Carbon' s house Sat where the German Bar is and he was well known for his archetectural skills.  He built the Seawall down beyond Matrix Corner before the Hi Lo.  He also baited sharks off the point of Mary's Bay and sold the oil.  He is buried in the road right in front of the German Bar.  My Husband quite often commented how cars were driving over him everyday.

----------


## Red Dragon

I could not believe that a new owner would come in and knock Negril Palm Beach down, and then leave a big hole in the ground! It had a special charm, and Sharmie was a wonderful manager.

----------


## Irie John

The last three pics were taken the last year Negril Palm Beach was open. Best Hotel, Bar & Breakfast on the beach. The Planter's Punch over the top!

----------


## Rambo

"Zola' s Mother was Erica Jackson, now passed"

we are sorry to hear of her passing, she was a great cook........and person
I assume Zola and Dino are around W End somewhere ??

----------


## sonja

my friends and fun at Negril Yacht Club!

----------


## pato128

23/7 
I met Rob and Lisa and saw my first webcast while being in JA

----------


## Marko

wow mi don't know why mi hadn't posted in this thread before.......

the place to eat that I really miss is the "Red Snapper" on the beach......
they had two different nights when they had the buffets back in the 90's.......
probably the best seafood mi ever had in Negril......and dat is saying sumthin.......

other places mi miss..........
"T-Water".....
next door to T-Water there was the "No Name" Bar......
"DeBuss"
"Wharf".....now mi dating myself....
"Close Encounters" and "Complusion"......lol......lol
"Yacht Club"
"Kaisers" oh mon what great concerts......
"Hurricane Bar" that Pirate had......
"Fare Flakes Bakery" boy do mi miss dat bakery.....later it was the GSpot.....lol
"Royal Kitchen" for Ital.......
"Pee Wees Bar" at the top of Pee Wee Lane....was only open for one season but what a view
"Ocean Edge" with great drinks and Lobster Pizza
"Pirates Cave" great snorkeling, $2 Rum&Cokes and the best Pig Roast!
"Pickled Parrot" was a cool place
there are more but mi pea brain is empty now......lol

Cool Runnings, Marko

----------


## Seveen

Mahogany Inn --- got consumed by the ocean 

Norm's on the beach

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## ROBIN

Marko,
I forgot about Compulsion.......or SOON COME  which was the name first........what a great night you could always have there!!!! Yes I miss it !!!!!

----------


## Candyman

Ocean Edge and the Pasta place near Sweet Spice, cant remember the name. They had fresh Rasta Pasta.

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

Really miss the vibe at this place.

----------


## BIG SHINY n Rootsy

And here's a shot of Roberts a$$.......wonder who took that one.....JULIE?  (and our mugs)

----------


## melchisco

Rocky dell. Also, when I was a kid we stayed at cuckoo berry. Cuckoo berry was on the west end almost across the road from samsara, if anyone remembers this or has pictures I'd love to see them.

----------


## melchisco

Also, raffi on the west end, amazing veggie cheese sandwiches.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## mrjohn08

Pete's on the Beach.  Clive always put together this amazing lobster stir fry for me.

----------


## limeex2

Da Bus not to be confused with Debuss. Best jerk I had in in almost 25 of Negril. Miss Mavis Pasty shop on the beach.

----------


## Slightly Stoopid



----------


## Norton

> 


No doubt about :
T-water(i have been 11 times!!!!!)
What a shame now!!

----------


## Shaggy

i miss the pickled parrot

----------


## Norton

T-water was simply the best!!
All inclusive;Lionell and Spike at the bar ,Gina at the reception,official taxi driver Jinx Elegant!!
I have been 11 times ,what a memories ! My room has always been  the n40 just one level up the Ocean Front rooms.
Every year since they closed I go there hoping that someone start making a conservative renovation of the place bringing itbback exactly like it was.......

----------


## Piggymon

It was the Wharf Club, was it not, with the juke box, not the Yacht Club. I liked the curried chicken and curried goat. I would also buy the smoked fish there. I liked the Sands too, hanging out in a hammock and having a Red Stripe before heading back up to Red Ground and the crib.

----------


## heater

I have only been visitng Negril since 2006, so Buddy's at Wild Parrot will be missed this year.

----------


## BikerMike

> 23/7


yes there was a place to remember

----------


## BikerMike

Dr.Bill`s was next to Coco La Palm, before For Real came and went, he served up some of the best eats I have had while in Negril!

----------


## Mrs Wilson

Pirates Cave.  Loved the SUnday pig roast

----------


## Homegirl

Rocky Del, Mr. Slice, Pete's on the beach, Serious Chicken, Sundowner Sunday Buffet,Yacht club, Wharf club,

----------


## WisconsinWoody

I miss For Real the most. :Frown:   Still visit Robert and Maureen every year, but their new spot leaves something to be desired.

23/7 holds some of my favorite memories, even though I can't access them due to my state of mind when we visited. :Confused: 

We also had some great times watching football at Aqua.

At least Tony's is still there. :Cool:

----------


## vivnyc

Was it called the Boat Bar? I recall a cliff-side restaurant and bar--the bar was in the shape of a boat. It was always empty with loud music, in 1977.

----------


## Trish

Pickled Parrot, DeBus and For Real!

----------


## Trish

Pickled Parrot, DeBus and For Real.

----------


## MaggieHaughton

Did you know Miss Lucy at the tree between Miss Mary's Palace and Gloria's Sunset before Bar B Barn was built?

----------


## Runnin Mon

I miss Mia's Wine Bar!!!!  Also 23/7, and Pirates Cave.....

----------


## Big_frank

I do miss Mr. Slice's location on the west end, not the beach.
The tables were discarded cable spools and the pizza was delicious.

----------


## Rasta Animal

> Ocean Edge and the Pasta place near Sweet Spice, cant remember the name. They had fresh Rasta Pasta.


I think you mean Paradise Yard...awesome food, but brutally slow!

----------


## mmoffat1980

23/7 for sure!!! It makes me sad to see the bare bones that are left standing!

----------


## Mrs. 1966 Hippie

The Rock Cliff Hotel on the west end - best hotel in Negril - had everything; nightclub, bakery, pool, bar, restaurant; best Sunday night all you can eat buffet!!!!  and for eats, miss the original Roy & Felix's Serious Chicken - boy, was that good....

----------


## negrilal

Kaiser's Cafe had the best lobster thermador I have ever eaten.  Their shows on Wed night were highlight of any weeks stay.

----------


## sonja

Yacht Club

----------


## sonja

the Yacht Club..

----------


## Slightly Stoopid

Are they still "redoing " the Yacht Club ???

----------


## Rob

Yes they are - it is still being renovated... it had sat empty for years...

----------


## Maggie

> I miss Mia's Wine Bar!!!!  Also 23/7, and Pirates Cave.....


Hey Runnin Mon, miss Mia's Wine Bar as well!!! It was such a pitty when Keith and me had to close down :-( Am back in Germany and trying to go back to Negril once a year. Bless!

----------


## BR Mon

De Bus and Rocky's sauce and chicken...Bourbon beach is a close copy but the sauce went to the states in Rocky's head...

----------


## original spanky

Willies wharf club,what good memories, pickled parrot and of course t water as was said earlier Lionel and Spike . 
Place to stay would have to be old pal cottage in red ground . Torn down several years back. My spot for close to 30 years.

----------


## 1966 Hippie

Rock Cliff Hotel , Awheemaway, Serious Chicken, Juicy's

----------


## captaind & Linston

Sands Club buffet 

Cap

----------


## BostonBob

Silver Star

----------


## Gwhizman

Hurricane Bar on the Beach
Drumville Cove on the Cliffs

----------


## johng

The Villa's Negril Poolside Bar

Miss Gloria's Sunset Cottages with A-Frame on the Beach

----------


## johng

Negril Wharf Club Bar and grill and store across the street

----------


## Trish

For Real, their beachfront rooms and great beach bar!  Pickled Parrot and DeBus.

----------


## Trish

> T-Water, only because it was the first place I stayed in Negril. It pains me to see it is ruins still after all these years.


It was our first place in Negril too.  We always walk down and visit it and toast our me,priests with a cold Red Stripe.

----------


## hackwriter

Reviving this thread.  I so wish someone had bought T-Water and fixed it up.  So many memories of 5 stays there...Joy Cooper in security...Earl...Lionel and Spike at the bar...Paul the young kid who made my husband banana milkshakes when he had a stomach bug and couldn't get anything else down...Lloyd making his baskets and selling sugar cane at the bar.  The sweet doggie with the abcess on her neck who took up residence on our patio one trip...Miss Bea's great breakfasts.  It was a place where my husband was happiest and with him being gone now I wish I could scatter/bury his ashes there...but will find someplace else to do it.

Favorite story:  There was one year when a fellow named Wayne Sharp was the chef.  He was terrific; the food that year was unbelievably good.  He came to NYC that fall and we took him to a Greek restaurant.  He'd never been to a place like this and asked for plain rice which they wouldn't give him because it wasn't on the menu (it was kind of a snooty Greek restaurant).  The waiter thought he was a real pain until he let slip that he was a chef in Jamaica.  Well.  Suddenly it was all smiles, and free wine, and tastings of all kinds of things.  Then we went down to Little Italy to Caffe Reggio for cappuccinos.  It was a wonderful time.  The next year we went back to the T-Water and he was no longer there.  I don't know where he ended up.  The happiest memories I have of all the years my husband and I were together were those stays at T-Water.  He really felt at home there.

----------


## Bnewb

Hackwriter, sorry for your loss...what sweet memories you have...thanks for sharing!

----------


## halfwaytree

I loved the little For Real beach bar!

Some of my best memories of my visits to Negril were at that bar. Met lots of interesting folks from all over Jamaica, and the world there. Spent many a night there until the very wee hours of the morning. Great Spot. Sorely missed!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## rosalie

Daddy Ronnies for Breakfast and Jerk Chicken at De Buss

----------


## rosalie

Forgot Pickled Parrot for Pumpkin Soup

----------


## kwhizz

The Old "Norma's"..............

----------


## Rumlover

It's probably been mentioned several times in the early thread but our fave was Pete's on the beach north of beach club & T-Water. Little wooden house on the beach with 4 picnic tables on the beach. No matter what you ordered you got garlic lobster with rice & peas. If it started to rain two guys would run out pick up your table. & run up the steps & inside with it. One time spent the evening listening to his mama or wife chewing his a** , all night. I'll never forget the lungs on that woman. Lol. Probably  gone 20 years. Does any one know what is in its place today???

----------


## georgelenard

No question Pee Wee's across from Ten Sing Pen! Pee Wee, Gus, Franklin, Princess, Winsome, and all that crew! Great times and better food. Grumpy! If any one sees Gus please tell him Randy says hello he will know!

----------


## hackwriter

> It's probably been mentioned several times in the early thread but our fave was Pete's on the beach north of beach club & T-Water. Little wooden house on the beach with 4 picnic tables on the beach. No matter what you ordered you got garlic lobster with rice & peas. If it started to rain two guys would run out pick up your table. & run up the steps & inside with it. One time spent the evening listening to his mama or wife chewing his a** , all night. I'll never forget the lungs on that woman. Lol. Probably  gone 20 years. Does any one know what is in its place today???


Pete's was the first place we had dinner outside the hotel in 1987 when we were staying at Negril Inn.   (I think it's now "Rooms on the Beach.")  It was inexpensive enough that we didn't feel we had to eat at the hotel every night, and Pete's was right there with Miss Mavis right next door.  The beach higglers were ferocious when you ate there, but I still remember what that first taste of jerk chicken and rice and peas right on the beach at sunset was like.  In those days it wasn't party party party every night...we would sit on the beach and watch the stars.  

After our 3rd trip there, we decided to move on and the next year we went to T-Water solely on the basis of the fact that someone on our bus from the airport on our 3rd trip was staying there so the next year we decided to give it a try...and went for the next five years.  After that we didn't care for how built up the beach was getting so we kind of moved around -- we did a long weekend at Sunset in MoBay, we spent a week at Enchanted Garden, a couple of trips to Couples Negril (where we decided we liked Bloody Bay better), once at SATP, three times at Club Ambiance in Runaway Bay.  Haven't been to Jamaica now since 2007.  Hubby jumped around from job to job for a while, then some financial issues, then he got sick.  I think next year will be my first time back and I hope to leave some ashes there -- in the place where he was happiest.  Whether I can handle going more than once without him remains to be seen, though.

Does anyone know what happened to Jack, who ran the glass bottom boat out of the T-Water?  We had dinner with him and his friends one night on the beach -- fish, vegetables, rice, cooked in a dutchie on a fire right on the beach.  To this day, best meal I have ever had ANYWHERE.

----------


## Homebrewer

The water slide at the Pickled Parrot

----------


## Douglas Henderson

I remember the original Pickled Parrot... very cool and enjoyable.

I have been coming to Negril continuously since 1981 and still remains very strong in my heart.

Long gone favourite restaurants include Caf Au Lait (Jamaican/French cooking) in the Cliffs, Rock Cliff Restaurant,
the original Angela's for Lobster to name a few.

Hotels.... still continuously book Yellowbird Sea-Tel on the beach. From the days of Roy and Irene to the
current ownership under Mr. Jim Cada and managed by Marva and Juliet, this hotel remains the epitome of
relaxed, old style family charm for singles and families right on the beach.

Will be going again this year and anticipate another excellent stay.

----------


## Mort

> Pickled Parrot, Pirates Cave and Mr. Slice.


Yes Mr. Slice!

----------


## Marblehead

Unless you're familiar with the far West End, you might not be familiar with Secret Paradise.  This is the brochure that reeled us in one nasty winter in ~1986.  No phone and dirt road.  We couldn't afford renting a car, but a bunch of people from Chicago area carried us with them.  The sea got so calm, I tried to snorkel in the moon light.  Really spooky and cold!  My 1st parasailing and $100 dollar lobster pizza.  That was $J's not $US.

----------


## Marblehead



----------


## Nirvana

willies & yacht club was the only nite life in the 70's, lottsa great old places gone....
lottsa good new ones instead, remember when you had to wait 2 hours to get chicken at Erica's....
service is much better now but the food just doesn't compare somehow.




> willie's wharf club. many great memories

----------


## BaileysMom

Since my first trip to Negril was just this past February, I missed out on all the cool restaurants posted here.  Why we never came before I have no idea- better late than never though.  Thanks for sharing all your memories!

----------


## rosalie

Loved the Bungalow Hotel back in the late 80's early 90's

----------


## johng

Back when the place was well kept Villa's Negril was awesome and Brimsley Hall the best bartender ever.

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

Captain Ray & Opal's, Rocky Dell's, Willie's Wharf Club,  Pete's On The Beach are a few.

----------


## bigbamboo

AS of today Ahbee's burgers. Rest in peace Aubie.

----------


## captaind

> Back when the place was well kept Villa's Negril was awesome and Brimsley Hall the best bartender ever.


We loved the place. Come in from the bush on Sat. night and dance to the music of "The Mighty Studs"

Cap and G

----------


## biggbxguy

Kaisers cafe!!!

----------


## booger

Aubie's and For Real bar. 

Aubie was an interesting dude, always opinionated with great energy. I loved the banter that we had back and forth as well as his bluntness. RIP my friend. 

For Real bar was the bar that I found myself going back to over and over on my first couple of trips. It had a great vibe, beers were cheap, and the service was second to none. The awesome bartenders are still around if you look hard enough.

----------


## Marblehead

This trip down memory lane reminds me that there were so many likkle rustic places in Negril that time has just bulldozed away.  Every time this thread pops up, I get nostalgic and scroll through.

One place that's still there but in different form is Country Country.  It used to be just Country.  The restaurant used to be  the round building out by the road.  The menu was painted on the wall above the counter.  Breakfast was our favorite and once the chef bartered with a fisherman bringing his catch in.  I decided to get the Jamaican breakfast with fish.  I could hear the chef cleaning the fish and chopping veggies for my meal as I sipped OJ and Blue Mountain.  Delish!

One night we stopped by for dinner and one of us puzzled out loud about the extensive Chinese menu, "I wonder who cooks the Chinese dishes?"  Out steps a Chinese guy, "I do!"  We all fell out of our chairs laughing.  We weren't hungry a half hour after eating.

----------


## Odinson

Poinciana was our favorite until it went all-inclusive.  Room 1203, second floor corner room, great breeze!  Next property was Elmer's Watersports - jetskiis revving all day but I go to learn a lot of Jamaican swear words from those guys!

----------


## georgelenard

The food and the ambiance was but a mere reflection of the people that ran the show! Gus I reach to you my old friend! But people like Pee Wee, Franklin, Princess, Winsome the face of the enthusiasm and love that was put into every plate they put out. The food although absolutely delicious was nothing compared to the people that made it for you! The attitude was addictive, the love and laughter that attitude produced brings a smile to my face, with the memories that have lasted 42 years! Randymon!

----------


## Rasta Animal

Sadly, another restaurant to add to this list is Ossie & Marge's Restaurant ( Ms. Madge's ) across from Ossie's Jerk Centre. We have eaten there every year since 1988 and recently heard that it has been demolished. Her kingfish was to die for.

----------


## negjam

That was always a go to she was on the beach for years making patties

----------


## johng

When was the Wharf Club Bar & Restaurant last in business?? And what is there now?? How about the Wharf Club Store which was across the street??

Also does anybody remember the Bread Basket Bakery located in the Villa's Plaza??

----------


## RoyinNC

We enjoyed the Pickled Parrot too and miss that, but our every trip included a lunch or dinner at Buddy's Beach Bar at Wild Parrot on Long Bay.  It's not always easy to get a really good Margarita in Jamaica. but  my wife LOVED the Margaritas there!  The Fish Tacos were the best in Negril for my money.  Wild Parrot is no more, and I have not stopped in since the new management took over there but when I stagger past there next trip I will!  Anyone have any info what what is located there now, and how it is for lunch? 
Thanks!

----------


## Gman

Kaisers Cafe , Pickled Parrot and For Real Bar.

----------


## Candyman

The Chinese restaurant at the Yacht Club.

----------


## Candyman



----------


## Mike_D

> We enjoyed the Pickled Parrot too and miss that, but our every trip included a lunch or dinner at Buddy's Beach Bar at Wild Parrot on Long Bay.  It's not always easy to get a really good Margarita in Jamaica. but  my wife LOVED the Margaritas there!  The Fish Tacos were the best in Negril for my money.  Wild Parrot is no more, and I have not stopped in since the new management took over there but when I stagger past there next trip I will!  Anyone have any info what what is located there now, and how it is for lunch? 
> Thanks!


The Wild Parrot has reverted back to Sunquest Cottages. If there is even a restaurant there at all, the menu must be minor because I didn't notice any activity there on my past few trips. When Buddy's Beach Bar was there, the owners brought in an accomplished chef from the US (Philadelphia, actually) to create that awesome menu comprised of fresh ingredients that can only be found in Jamaica. Sadly, the original owners took over from the folks that were running Wild Parrot, and now Buddy's is no more.

----------


## kwhizz

The Original "Norma's" for dinner.................and Sherita's for Breakfast.............

----------


## scotchjc

Saw the mention of Miss Sonias for patties. I heard her kids were running it? Is it still open? or did we lose another favorite?

JC

----------


## TAH

Last time I was there, Sonia was there, but her grandson Brian was doing the cooking.

----------


## bigga

Pickled Parrot, Kaisers,23/7, Petes  and all the little bars up in Red Ground were sometimes you would not make it down to the beach for weeks at a time.

----------


## negjam

First time we we met Miss Sonya was in 1988 her place was on the beach. We used to eat there almost every day. In the mourning we would go get fresh orange juice.her husband would cut 17 oranges and juice them to fill a rum bottle no sugar added

----------


## Bnewb

> Saw the mention of Miss Sonias for patties. I heard her kids were running it? Is it still open? or did we lose another favorite?
> 
> JC


Miss Sonias is definitely open still...was busy the other day.

----------


## scotchjc

> Miss Sonias is definitely open still...was busy the other day.


Great to hear. Got to get some brown stewed chicken and some patties.

Hope to run into you guys while we're there.
JC

----------


## original spanky

i had forgotten Brimsley. wonder if he is still around. would usually spend one day up at the pool in villas negril. always enjoyed. of course t water is another spot we miss . also in red ground old pal cottage was knocked days aseveral years back and a private residence was built in it's place

----------


## Bnewb

> i had forgotten Brimsley. wonder if he is still around. would usually spend one day up at the pool in villas negril. always enjoyed. of course t water is another spot we miss . also in red ground old pal cottage was knocked days aseveral years back and a private residence was built in it's place


Last time we saw Brimsley...he was off/on working at the Canoe...nice man!

----------


## never2many

> Miss Sonias is definitely open still...was busy the other day.


Where is Miss Sonias?

----------


## yamon

across the street from Rooms

----------


## negrilmon

I loved the Rocky Dell which was across from Tensing Pen back in the day...Gosnell(sp) ran the place and had solid, well priced food...It would probably take an hour or more to get the food but it was worth the wait!

----------


## Debbie

Sheritas!  And the great Canadians who came every year with their own BAND to add to the good food and lovely surroundings!

----------


## negrilal

I am surprised that nobody mentioned Gino's at the Mariposa.  When Gino was running that place it was hands down the most elegant in Negril.  Malcolm the waiter was trained by Gino and could have worked in the finest restaurants in the States.  The Marlin carpaccio killed.

----------


## Irieonline

Miss Lenas the way it was when she was still alive. Its now called Donaldsons Inn and ran by the same family and a wonderfull place to stay on the beach but i miss the old wooden cabins and the feeling like you are part of the family. Miss Lena was such a wonderfull person who always made sure you felt at home and were taken care of. Also miss the Pickled Parrot, it was a great spot to spend the afternoon

----------


## Irieonline

Anyone remember a bar called the Horse Lips? I went there my very first trip and had a blast. It was the first time i did mushrooms and i dont exactly remember where it was but i am thinking very deep in the west end because it was quite far frrom the beach.

----------


## Bnewb

> Anyone remember a bar called the Horse Lips? I went there my very first trip and had a blast. It was the first time i did mushrooms and i dont exactly remember where it was but i am thinking very deep in the west end because it was quite far frrom the beach.


It may have seemed deep West End on mushrooms...lol...but it was located on Summerset Lane by the Banmark Cambio.

----------


## Irieonline

Lol thanks for clearing that up Bnewb. It was many years ago and was a very blurry day and i never did make it back there again

----------


## Rum-polephoreskin

I'm down with Pickled Parrot and the old (Chuck and Donna's version) Negril Yacht club (my first trip in '98).
My ex did the rope swing off the Pickled Parrot cliffs, she wound up with suit bottom really jammed up and since she'd bruise like a banana, her lower extremities looked pretty rough for a couple days - one of the reasons I'm not a cliff diver.

----------


## Karla Shelstad Siem

Pete's

----------


## mwenvlay

ocean edge
pickled parrot
de buss
and i miss just natural's old location

----------


## frankk

Unfortunately I have to put Hungry Lion in this list.

----------

